# Buddy Baker 1971 Charger



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

A couple weeks back someone posted a Buddy Baker Charger custom that they did in the '80s during the pre-internet, pre-HO Express decals era. At the time that car was posted, I was actually in the process of building my own Baker car, ironically.

Mine turned out OK -- the decals went down perfectly, and the paint was good for the most part. In the macro shots I can see some small spots where the paint didn't hit it completely (backsides of window posts, etc.), but in your hand or on the track it really pops. :thumbsup:

I used Rustoleum Painter's Touch apple red for the color, HO Express for the decals, and an Auto World '71 Charger stock car body as the canvas. If I get my hands on some of the red Baker decals, I'll do his white Charger but I think I'll use an old AFX Charger instead -- I still hate the ass-drooping stance of the Auto World car. Oh well, it was $3 from Bud's so at least it was cost-effective. The car rides on a red AW Xtrac chassis with old school AFX 5-slot mags w/ American Line NOS AFX fronts and PVT-01 silis on the rear.

I may still add some of the contingency decals to the fenders, but as it is pictured it is pretty much all done. The toughest parts were brush-painting the red around the grill after shooting it flat black, and using that dodgy Testors body putty to fill in the taillight panel.

Oh, and here is a link that I used for reference on this car. It survives to this day, amazingly, after being sold by the Pettys. It started as a white Charger with red numbers, then turned red with blue numbers and eventually red with white numbers -- I think I had only seen the red car with blue numbers so that was a cool bit of trivia. (Be warned there is like about 110 pics on this link page and if you are a Mopar guy you could wander the rest of this dude's site for a couple hours, easy)

RIP Petty Enterprises -- you built some awesome race cars during your run. 

Here you go -- anyone got any other vintage Petty Enterprises customs they want to post up? :wave:









Chin spoiler and fender decals are probably going to be added. Maybe paint the window clips . . .









Little spots of white here & there to touch up. Already kicking dust up on the rear fender hehehe 









Hugging the curb at Granite Falls Speedway!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Absolutely awesome! I need one next to the Cyclone now! I have a photo of Baker, Petty and Allison rushing for the finish line, I think at Charlotte. I try and get it posted. And here it is...












-Paul


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Here are a few I've done over the years. I've also done a few Bakers - both the white/red and red/blue but I don't have any pics of 'em. I guess I'll have to make some more!! I love all of the circa '70 vintage NASCARS.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Man those are some nice ones. Yeah sad to see Petty Ent.go. I think when they lost Adam, it changed everything.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TomH said:


> . . . I think when they lost Adam, it changed everything.


Agreed.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

krazcustoms said:


> Here are a few I've done over the years. I've also done a few Bakers - both the white/red and red/blue but I don't have any pics of 'em. I guess I'll have to make some more!! I love all of the circa '70 vintage NASCARS.


Those are awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great site! Love the pix of the great days of stock car racing. Great looking Charger Doba. Go ahead and add those contingency decals. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Man these 11's and 43's are looking toooooo good :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 4 thumbs up, 2 for Doba and 2 for Kraz. Great detail work!!! You guys need to get together on a track!!! RM


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Oops! I also meant to say thanks 'Doba for posting that link to the page about the Baker car - that was fascinating to read, plus lots of excellent reference material.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

doba and kraz - awesome cars man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Awesome!!*

Another 4 thumbs up here also!!
I also agree that the AW Chargers have a "consitpated" stance. I found that by relieving some of the top front side clip and sanding the front bump stops will allow the nose to drop and bring the rear up to improve the stance considerably.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice jobs Doba and Kraz!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dont ask where the extra 2 thumbs came from... I won't tell!:tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My next plan is to mold & resin up a better body for this car, so it is a little longer and sleeker like the 1:1 prototype. Rich will be happy that I plan to fit it to Tyco - haha :lol:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice job doba...*

Nice job on the Charger doba!

But I will agree with others.
The rear of the AW Charger is not too low.The front is too high...
Grind out the body mounts and make new ones to set the body down over the chassis...

Scott


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> My next plan is to mold & resin up a better body for this car, so it is a little longer and sleeker like the 1:1 prototype. Rich will be happy that I plan to fit it to Tyco - haha :lol:


Resinmonger will be happy too! 

TYCOs!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Oh, and here is a link that I used for reference on this car. It survives to this day, amazingly, after being sold by the Pettys. It started as a white Charger with red numbers, then turned red with blue numbers and eventually red with white numbers -- I think I had only seen the red car with blue numbers so that was a cool bit of trivia. (Be warned there is like about 110 pics on this link page and if you are a Mopar guy you could wander the rest of this dude's site for a couple hours, easy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep Doba...was just at that link last week and it is a great read with tons of pictures to back it up! A couple of hours easy...yep.:thumbsup:

Great Job on that Red #11 Charger Doba as it is always fun to see old Nascars from the 70s done up as Neat-O slot cars. 

Krazcustoms those petty cars are just as neat. You guys did up some nice stockers here.

Bob...was a nice surprise to find this car made by Doba here...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> My next plan is to mold & resin up a better body for this car, so it is a little longer and sleeker like the 1:1 prototype. Rich will be happy that I plan to fit it to Tyco - haha :lol:


EXCELLENT idea!!!

Tycos rule the world!!!!!!

Here's my '71 Petty Road Runner









Have I just been overlooking them on the site? I haven't been able to find anymore Petty #43 decals online at HO EXPRESS anymore. Do they still make them?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

uploaded some reference pics from Buddys 73 season car. Have a big collection 
with old raceday mags,stock car mags, old driver postcards and UMI 70`s seasons yearbooks.

If you need something for reference send pm.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ummmmm David Pearson/Woods Bros Mercury.... Insert sound of a Hutt drooling here for about 20 minutes. Thirsty work, that. Did I mention that would be my mostest favorite stock car? Can't really explain why it is; it just is. I supose this will totally ruin my sports car mondo snobo image but so be it.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

